# first cycle after Hycosy



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi girls, had my first hycosy ( hopefully my last) done recently, all came back fine, although my left side did take longer to come through than the right,, lady doing it said all is normal. 
its now the start of my first cycle after the hycosy and its the worst its ever been, its so painful and really bad aswell, ( sorry if this is a tad too much info) but i have noticed i am getting alot of small clots as well. 
im terrified something is wrong and cant get an appointment with my gp which is why im here. is this all normal or should i insist on beingg seen by my gp?

also does anyone have any ideas of the success rate and chance of a bfp after this? iv just started in a new relationship with a guy who has been my best friend for many years and so iv been keeping him up to date in all thats happening. we are practising safe sex but id like to know to give him as much info as possible, as he has hinted he may be interested in helping me out as he would love children in the near future. ( fingers crossed) 

thanx and soz its so long again lol xxxx


----------

